

The deep reach of Google - micheljansen
http://micheljansen.org/blog/entry/1060

======
adrianwaj
I'd love to see Google either get behind bitcoin or fork it, and then start
accepting that currency as payment for its services. Wow, what a play.

------
ChuckMcM
Interesting to see that folks outside of Google are starting to understand
what Google is attempting.

